# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  Mạng 4G lên ngôi và trở thành tâm điểm tại Việt Nam

## ht8899

Bạn đang sử dụng mạng 3G? Bạn suy nghĩ thế nào về mạng 3G ở nước ta hiện nay? Bạn có sốt ruột mong chờ sự xuất hiện của mạng 4G không?
công nghệ 4g
MẠNG 4G ĐƯỢC THỬ NGHIỆM THỰC TẾ TẠI VIỆT NAM.
 Năm 2016 được coi là mốc lịch sử đáng nhớ của mạng Viễn Thông Việt Nam, đánh dấu những sự kiện quan trọng của 3 nhà mạng lớn: Viettel, Mobifone, Vinaphone. Ngoài việc đưa ra thị trường những đầu số mới khiến khách hàng chọn sim số đẹp phải xôn xao thì tập đoàn Viễn Thông còn dự định việc triển khai mạng 4G tại Việt Nam. Đến nay, mạng 4G đã được thử nghiệm tại một số thành phố lớn tại Việt Nam. Đặc biệt:
-    Viettel triển khai thử nghiệm mạng 4G vào 12/12/2015 tại thành phố Vũng Tàu,
-    Vinaphone thử nghiệm dịch vụ 4G vào 18/1/2016 tại Phú Quốc và tp.HCM, 
-    Mobifone thử nghiệm mạng 4G vào 1/7/2016 tại Hà Nội và tp.HCM, 
và thu được những kết quả đáng mong đợi:
-    Tốc độ mạng 4G nhanh hơn 3G gấp từ 4 đến 6 lần. Tuy nhiên tốc độ truy cập ở các địa điểm khác nhau là không giống nhau. Tuy nhiên, tốc độ lướt web, xem video full HD mượt hơn, chơi game online cũng thú vị hơn,...
-    Mạng 4G có thể dược áp dụng với hầu hết các loại smartphone sản xuất từ 2013 đến nay, năm 2015 cũng có một số loại điện thoại giá rẻ cũng được tích hợp phần mềm sử dụng mạng 4G nhưng tốc độ không bằng các loại máy cao cấp: Apple, samsung, sony, LG, HTC, Nokia,... cho đến các thương hiệu nội địa của Hàn Quốc, Trung Quốc,...
-    Giá cước dự kiến của mạng 4G: Bà Trần Thanh Huyền – phó dám đốc trung tâm di động Viettel Telecom khẳng định giá cước dịch vụ mạng 4G cũng chỉ tương đương với mạng 3G.
Các nhà mạng dự kiến, khi cung cấp dịch vụ 4G thì khách hàng phải thay những chiếc sim Viettel, sim Mobifone, sim số đep Vinaphone thông thường bằng sim 4G mới có thể sử dụng được dịch vụ này.
Sim 4G Viettel:
-    Loại 1: Tặng 3,5Gb/tháng.
-    Loại 2: Tặng 7Gb/tháng.
-    Loại 3: Tặng 10Gb/tháng.
-    Loại 4: Tặng 12Gb/tháng.
Sim 4G Mobifone và sim 4G Vinaphone cũng đã có những thông tin về hình ảnh sim 4G và các dịch vụ ưu đãi của mạng 4G.

MẠNG 4G VIETTEL BẮT ĐẦU ĐƯA VÀO HOẠT ĐỘNG.
Bắt đầu từ ngày 12/5/2016 Viettel chính thức áp dụng mạng 4G cho thuê bao trả sau hòa mạng. Đây là dấu hiệu khởi đầu của nhà mạng quân đội nhằm sớm cung cấp dịch vụ 4G trên diện rộng. Với việc triển khai sim 4G trên diện rộng, Viettel đã sẵn sàng cung cấp chính thức dịch vụ 4G trên toàn quốc. Khách hàng Viettel yêu công nghệ có thể đến các cửa hàng Viettel để sở hữu sim 4G với mức phí đổi sim không đổi và lập tức trải nghiệm tốc độ vượt trội của mạng 4G Viettel ngay khi dịch vụ được cung cấp chính thức. Từ ngày 18/5, Viettel cung cấp sim 4G cho khách hàng thực hiện tất cả các giao dịch liên quan đến cấp/đổi sim mới của dịch vụ di động (bao gồm cả dịch vụ trả trước và trả sau). Loại sim 4G Viettel được thiết kế thuận tiện cho người sử dụng với khay sim 3 trong 1, quý khách sử dụng có thể dễ dàng hơn với các kích cỡ khác nhau phù hợp với tất cả các loại điện thoại. 

Hai nhà mạng Mobifone và Vinaphone cũng đang đưa ra chiến lược sử dụng mạng 4G đến đắn và thiết kế những mẫu sim 4G tuy nhiên thời gian mà hai nhà mạng này chính thức công bố địa điểm cấp sim 4G ra ngoài thị trường. Nhưng có lẽ những chiếc sim thông thường của hai nhà mạng này có thể trực tiếp đến các địa điểm giao dịch để chuyển thành sim 4G. Vì vậy những chiếc sim số chọn như sim tam hoa, sim tứ quý, tam quý, sim phát lộc, sim số đẹp năm sinh,... mà bạn đang sử dụng sẽ không bị thay đổi, vẫn quen thuộc với bạn.

----------

